# Correct Coding for Immunotherapy Shots



## Merilee Silverstein (Oct 21, 2013)

We prepare & provide our own antigens. If a patient is receiving immunotherapy (allergy) shots in our practice but provides their own antigen, do we bill the shot service as 95115 or 95117?
If the patient receives a shot- or two- with the antigen we prepare and provide, shouldn't the correct CPT code be 95120 or 95125?
When is it appropriate to bill 95165?

Thank you for any guidance in this matter.


----------



## mankwan (Oct 23, 2013)

95165 bill for antigens, 95115 for allergy single shot, 95117 for multiple shots. 
Good luck.


----------



## 01085585 (Feb 4, 2014)

what dx code do you use? 995.3?


----------



## twinpw (Jun 13, 2014)

Use V07.1 for desensitization to allergens


----------

